# Divinity School Application for Liberals and Emergents



## Sven (Jul 23, 2009)

Funny Stuff at Extreme Theology.


----------



## John Weathersby (Jul 23, 2009)

> I certify that all the information provided on this application, any attached paperwork, and the attached essays are accurate and truthful even though we all know that truth is a relative term that supports the entrenched power of elite institutions and contributes to the oppression of peoples everywhere.



Ok, that's just funny!


----------



## Jon Peters (Jul 23, 2009)

That's really funny. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## AThornquist (Jul 23, 2009)

That's funny.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Curt (Jul 23, 2009)

That brightened my day. Not that I needed a lot of brightening. Spent the afternoon in 2nd amendment pursuits with my girlfriend and an elder and his wife.


----------



## steven-nemes (Jul 23, 2009)

LOL! "Ever suspended, dismissed, or arrested? Yes / hell yes / not yet"


----------



## Skyler (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 23, 2009)




----------

